# Confused Build



## island schwinn (Sep 9, 2019)

Little of this,little of that. Just about done with mock up and then tear it all apart for powder coat. Mix of parts. Schwinn,Shelby, Western Flyer, CWC, Elgin.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Sep 9, 2019)

Get some 1” ID spacers for your steering tube gape or a tubing piece to fill the gap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 9, 2019)

mazdaflyer said:


> Get some 1” i.d. spacers for your steering tube gape or a tubing piece to fill the gap.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Have some billet spacers in my stash from when I built custom Harleys. Should do the trick.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 9, 2019)

dont know thes forks well. maybe chop the lower part of upper fork rods and have the upper rod bracket sit on the bearing race then hack saw the excess steer tube?  again i dont know these forks but if not a good spacer should be ok.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## mazdaflyer (Sep 9, 2019)

island schwinn said:


> Have some billet spacers in my stash from when I built custom Harleys. Should do the trick.




I’ve done it with spacers on same type fork or shorten and retread the top truss rod pieces. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

